# Chocolate Chip Starfish???



## chriswaxx (Mar 1, 2005)

My CCS has what appears to be three white spots on his chips. Could this be a disease or maybe he's getting nibbled on???? There are two new things in the tank, a skunk cleaner shrimp and a hermit crab. please let me know.. Thanks


----------



## chriswaxx (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry thought this was saltwater...


----------

